# Need advice to connect 2.1 speakers to 5.1 channels of dvd player



## jammbuster (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi, 

I am new here, looking for some expert advice.

Few days back I purchased "Edifier M3200 Surround Sound 2.1 Speaker System"  This system having only 3.5mm jack option available.


Now I am planning to buy " Philips DVP3336/94" as it serve all my purpose.

But the problem, "how to connect 3.5mm jack with 5.1 audio & stereo output."

Please suggest in details........ so that sound quality will not be hampered.

Any other DVD player if you ppls can suggest let me know... within budget of 3,000 Rs. must have USB + FM.


----------



## muditpopli (Nov 1, 2011)

Just tell me that the 3.5mm cable is fixed to the system or you can remove it.......if you can remove it and after removing the cable there are two RF(same as in DVD player)  connector left there then there is a solution.


----------



## jammbuster (Nov 1, 2011)

It can be removed, but in woofer there is only 3.5mm jack option available please suggest.

How to connect 5.1 audio to 3.5mm jack input...????


----------



## jammbuster (Nov 1, 2011)

muditpopli said:


> Just tell me that the 3.5mm cable is fixed to the system or you can remove it.......if you can remove it and after removing the cable there are two RF(same as in DVD player)  connector left there then there is a solution.




Yes, I can remove it, but in woofer there is only 3.5 mm cable input available. No RCA ( NRED & WHITE OPTION )


----------



## nishanth_che (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi,

You can connect your speaker's 3.5mm jack to the your DVD's stereo RCA jacks using a 3.5mm to RCA cable or adapter. This is how the cable or adapter will look like - 

  *img103.imagevenue.com/loc1195/th_932666248_rca_3.5mm_122_1195lo.jpg 

There will not be any loss in sound quality if you use a good quality cable. Get some branded cable like Panasonic or some other good brand.

As for the DVD player, I don't think you can get a better player with USB + FM at this price point. Samsung has a DVD player at this price point but I think it only has FM and has no USB support.

Nishanth


----------

